# Ampelsteuerung in WIN SPS7 v3



## Piwi (24 Januar 2006)

Hi

ich muss in meiner ausbildung eine Projektarbeit machen und ich habe mich entschlossen eine Ampelsteuerung für einen T-Kreuzung mit einer Fussgängerampel zu machen.  Eine Ampel habe ich schon weis aber nciht wie ich die anderen ansteuerung soll !!!

ob mir einer Helfen kann?


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
was hast denn schon genau zusammen :?: Wie ist dein Konzept (über Zähler oder Schrittkette oder .....) :?:


----------



## e4sy (24 Januar 2006)

LOL wie geil :lol:
das is doch nur spaß, oder?


----------



## Piwi (24 Januar 2006)

wollte es über timer machen aber wen ihr einen besseren weg wist?

und nein is kein scherz leider!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
na denn würde ich folgenden Weg vorschlagen: Schreib Dir auf wann etwas passieren soll (Impulsdiagramm), dann nimmst Du einen Sekundentakt (Taktmerkerbyte) und läßt den in einem Zähler hochzählen, dann nimmst Du jedesmal einen Vergleicher und wertest aus.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

und das klappt bei jeder ampel?


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
kommt drauf an wieviel Schnick-Schnack eingebaut werden soll, dann wird es komplizierter, normal.


----------



## Piwi (24 Januar 2006)

na ich will eine Tkreuzung programmieren mit einer Fussgängerampel bei der Straßs wo man nach links und rechts nur abbiegen kann das is eigendlich das einzige und halt noch einen nacht modus wo dann nur gelb blinkt


----------



## Piwi (26 Januar 2006)

hat den keiner von euch eine Idee oder ein paar tipps


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo Piwi,

ganz schön große Projektarbeit hast du dir da rausgesucht. Ich hätte vielleicht eine einfache Ampel vorgezogen.Naja mußt du wissen.

Programmieren würde ich es mit einer Schrittkette.Die einzelnen Bedienungen auf jeden einzelnen Schritt und am Schluß über die Merker
die Ausgänge für die Ampel ansteuern.




MFG

Robert


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

also meine lehrer haben gesagt das es für die ein leichtes projekt sei obwohl die mit SPS nix am hut haben hmmm nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht einfach eine ampel mit fussgänger ampel mache ohne kreuzung


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
da gibt es für eine Fußgängerampel schon was fertiges von Siemens, zur Not haue ich dir auf die schnelle was zusammen.Hier gibt es auch Fertigfutter:http://www.energietechnik.fh-dortmund.de/personen/spszentr/Download/Download.htm


----------



## Piwi (15 Februar 2006)

HI
irgendwie kann ich dieses Projekt nicht öffen mit meiner MHJ WinSPS v3.5
oder kann ich es mit dem programm nicht öffnen?


----------



## Josef (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir neulich die Demoversion der Programmiersoftware von
CoDeSys heruntergeladen, dort ist unter dem Hilfe Menue ein
Beispielprojekt enthalten das eine Ampelanlage steuert, eventuell kannst
du dir das mal anschauen. Allerdings musst du dich erst registrieren um
ein passwort fuer den Downloadbereich zu bekommen, aber wenn du 
nicht auf das passwort warten willst kannst du dir die Demoversion von
Xsoft von Gloeckner Moeller herunterladen ist anscheinend die gleiche
Software.

cu
Josef


----------



## Piwi (15 Februar 2006)

danke ich werde es mir mal angucken aber es würde mir nciht viel bringen da unsere schule dieses prog nicht verwendet
hmm also die fahrspuren ampeln habe ich schon aber ich bekomme es einfach nciht hin das sich die fussgängerampel immer parallel zu den fahrbahn ampel schalten


----------



## Piwi (16 Februar 2006)

kann mir den keiner weiter helfen is echt wichtig komme einfach nicht weiter


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo Piwi

Zuerst mußt du dir überlegen, in welcher Folge deine Ampel schalten soll. Da keine Verkehrsüberwachung (Induktionsschleifen etc.) erfolgt, kannst du eine ganz normle timergesteuerte Ampel programmieren. Dazu würde ich eine Schrittkette verwenden (wie oben schon einmal angeregt), die alle X Sekunden weiterschaltet. Ich hab dir mal aufgemalt, welche einzelnen Ampelschritte ich schalten würde (nur in aller Schnelle, denk mal drüber nach, ob noch was fehlt, Gelbphasen fehlen noch). Die grünen Striche sind die freien Fußgängerwege. Nach den 6 Schaltungen fängt alles wieder von vorne an. Der Ablauf ist so sicher nicht optimal, kann sein, daß manche Fußgänger länger warten müssen, wenn sie die Straße zwei Mal überqueren wollen. Jeweils dazwischen noch eine Anhalte- und Startphase, für diejenigen Fahrzeuge, deren Ampel umschalten wird. Auderdem wüde ich jeweils extra Spuren für Geradeaus, Linksabbieger und Rechtabbieger vorsehen und jeder Spur (wo nötig) ihre eigene Ampel verpassen.


----------



## Piwi (16 Februar 2006)

nene so kompiziert will ich es jetzt nicht mehr machen will jetzt eine einfache fussgängerampel machen mit einer fahrspur pro fahrtrichtung und da bekomme ich es nciht hin das die fahrspurampeln rot bleiben wen die fussgängerampeln grün sind und halt immer noch die sicherheitsphasen wo beide ampeln rot sind


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
gib mal deine richtige E-mail Adresse, dann kann ich Dir ein S7 Ampel Projekt schicken, ist als Film dargestellt, dann müßte dir einiges klar werden.


----------



## Adenauer (16 Februar 2006)

Hab das ziemlich zu anfang der Ausbildung mal gemacht hab leider grad kein Programm da um zu testen ob es tut.
Hoffe ist die richtige Datei hab etwas unordnung auf der Platte


----------



## Piwi (16 Februar 2006)

ne is leider die walsche datei brauche die ws7 dateien


----------



## Vortex Riker (20 Mai 2009)

Heyho !

Ich klink mich mal hier ein. ^^

Und zwar soll ich ne Fussgaenger-Ampel in S7 programmieren.
Ging auch soweit ganz gut ueber eine Schrittkette, also von der Warte her keine Probleme.

So mein Problem ist folgendes.
Die Ampel hat einen Ruftaster, wenn Fussgaenger die Strasse ueberqueren wollen. Wie gesagt, damit kein Problem.

Aber:
Weiterhin hat die Ampel einen Lichtsensor (fungiert als Schalter). Wenn dieser _nicht_ betaetigt ist, es also dunkel ist, soll die Ampel in den Nachtbetrieb wechseln, wo halt die gelbe Leuchte fuer die Autofahrer blinken soll und wenn es hell wird, soll es wie im ersten Schritt des regulaeren Betriebs weitergehen, also gruen fuer Autos und rot fuer Fussgaenger.

Wollte dafuer den M100.5 nehmen. Aber egal wie ich es mach und den Daemmerungsschalter einbinde, jedesmal verwurschtelt der mir mein ganzes Programm.

Hab die Schrittkette ueber Startmerker laufen.

Hat einer irgendeinen Tipp, wo ich den Taktmerker einbauen muss, damit bei nichtbetaetigtem Schalter Gelb blinkt und alle anderen Merker aus sind, und bei betaetigtem Schalter alles ganz gewohnt von vorne anfaengt ? Wenn's geht, bitte in FUP. 

Wie gesagt, steh grad so ziemlich auf'm Schlauch und der Meister ist auch im Urlaub.

Danke schonmal !


----------

